# Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig



## PirschHirsch (20. Oktober 2012)

So langsam krieg ich echt gewaltige Beulen:

Man legt sich endlich mal ne ordentliche (sollte man denken!!!!) Klemmhülsenzange zu zum 7x7-Köfi-Hechtvorfächer basteln (zum Spinnen twizzel ich ja 1x7) und denkt: Kauf was Gescheites, hast auf Jahre Deine Ruh. 

Bislang immer mit ner normalen Zange gequetscht, aber mit nicht immer zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis (zu viel Vorfach-Ausfall beim Vorab-Zugtest).

Also die Cebbra bestellt. Schau ich mir das Ding an: 1. Schließt nicht richtig, riesige Luftspalten. 2. Ein extrem scharfer Grat auf einer Außenseite - Abzwick garantiert. 3. Die Erhebungen mit den Quetschpunkten sind nicht gleich hoch - verlaufen sozusagen schräg, und das kräftig.

Mit anderen Worten: Unklemmbar mit Abzwickgefahr. Also Umtausch. Das Umtausch-Teil: Schließt zwar im Vergleich zum ersten sauber, dafür sind die Klemm-Erhebungen viel zu niedrig. Hält nicht.

Kein Bock, bei ner angeblichen Qualitätszange nacharbeiten zu müssen. Also wieder zurück mit Gelderstattung - Schnauze voll.

Dann geht man gezwungenermaßen in den Laden (erst dann, da dessen geringe Auswahl vorab bekannt). 

Wie erwartet ein paar Billigmodelle da, die auch gruselig ausschaun. Oder offenbar mit meinen 1-cm-Drennan-Hülsen nicht klar kommen und diese auch bei mäßigem Kraftaufwand nicht quetschen, sondern offenbar schrottpressenartig zerstören. 

Spro und Fox vorhanden, aber bei näherer Betrachtung jeweils auch völlig unterirdisch anmutend. Der Laden scheint offenbar nur Schrott-Chargen bekommen zu haben. Gar nicht erst ausprobiert - habe nun schon genuch Hülsen und Vorfachstücke testweise verbraten. Mal kurz zu nem anderen Händler is nich - die sind hier sehr rar in der Gegend. Kein Bock, für ne poplige Zange endlos weit fahren zu müssen.

Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man gefühlte 50 Zangen angucken/bestellen/zurückschicken muss, bis endlich mal eine dabei ist, die einfach nur einwandfrei das tut, was sie soll! Nervt extrem!

Wenn mir einer ne Zange mit wenigstens einigermaßen gleichbleibender Qualität (und potentiell weniger Umtausch-Bedarf) empfehlen kann, die 1-cm-Drennan-Hülsen in der kleinsten Größe einwandfrei verarbeitet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Muss kein Markenteil etc. sein (davon bin ich nu weg), aber halt einwandfrei funzen.

Ist ja nicht unbedingt was Neues bei Quetschzangen, aber dass die Qualitätsstreuung *SO EXTREM *zu sein scheint, hätt ich auch nicht gedacht. 

Da ist offenbar von vorn herein kaputt die Regel, einwandfrei die Ausnahme. Von wegen  "Profi-Markenprodukte", haha, da lachen ja die Hühner... :r:r:r

Sorry, musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ich hab eine von Jenzi:
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p669_jenzi-quetschhuelsen-zange.html

Bislang nie Probleme... aber ich mach da auch keine Wissenschaft draus.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

gleiches Problem hatte ich schon vor Jahren, bin dann zum Werkzeughandel gegangen( nicht Baumarkt) und habe mich malin der Elektroabteilung umgeschaut.
Hier gibt es für Aderendhülsen entsprechende Preßzangen, die haben entweder eine Vierkant-Trapezpressung ( die nehme ich seitdem) und eine mit einer einseitigen Kerbung.
Die ist aber nicht so vorteilhaft.
Bei der trapezpressung ( übrigens auch bei Flexonit die Pressung schlechthin) werden die Stahlfasern nicht gequetscht, sondern miteinander parallel verdichtet und über die gesamte Hülsenlänge gepresst und es hält und hält und hält ....
Nicht ganz billig, diese Zange ( so um die 30 €) aber polierte 
Pressflächen, oberflächenvergütet und funktioniert sehr gut mit den Hülsen von Flexonit, denn eins müssen die Hülsen sein, relativ weich.
Vielleicht hat Du ja einen Elektriker als Kumpel, die haben miestens so eine Zange.
Tight lines.#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Cool, danke! Die Jenzi und die Elektriker-Version werd ich mir gleich mal anschaun!

Nee, ne Wissenschaft mach ich da auch nicht draus - will einfach nur ein gescheites, einwandfrei funktionierendes Teil haben.

Ein Werkzeughandel ist hier in der Nähe, den werd ich mal besuchen gehn!

Was mich mit am meisten ärgert, ist der extreme Zeitaufwand wegen der Qualitätsstreuung. Bei ner popligen Zange. Da will man loslegen und muss sich erst mal durch ne Tonne Schrott wühlen. Find ich unverschämt, dass sowas überhaupt verkauft wird. Aaaaaaaargh!

Will ja gar nicht wissen, wieviel abgerissene Hechte allgemein aufs Mieszangen-Konto gehn. Sauerei, sowas.

Die Drennan-Hülsen sind relativ weich.


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Nutze selber die Jenzi Zange & bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Auch die dünnen Drennanhülsen werden damit vernünftig verarbeitet.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Du hast völlig recht.

Man muss bedenken, eine Quetschhülsenzange ist preislich etwas anderes als eine Billig-Kombizange, die ich für 0,99T€uronen auf dem Grabbeltisch finde.

Bei 8€+ -und da fängt es i.d.R. erst an und geht bis knapp unter 20Doppelmark- sollte man etwas anderes als Mist erwarten können.


----------



## fogman (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ich würde (als ehemaliger Elektroniker) auch eine sogenannte Aderendhülsenzange empfehlen. Die wirklich guten von z.B. Knipex fangen ab 80,- Euro an. Es gibt auch günstigere, aber man muss wissen das der Ratschenmechanismus sehr hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist. Bei den Markenzangen kann man da eine höhere Lebensdauer erwarten.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Die Krux bezüglich Qualität rührt leider daher, dass 95% denken, für ne poppelige Zange geb ich keine 30 € aus!


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Das Cebbra-Teil kostet fast nen Zwanni. Für die Kohle erwarte ich ein einwandfreies Werkzeug. Sonst kann ich mir gleich Superbillo-Noname-Klapper holen und mich gleichermaßen ärgern - aber für deutlich weniger Geld.

Ich bin immer gern bereit, für gute Sachen mehr zu zahlen, wenn dann jahrelang Ruhe ist. Aber dann sollten die Sachen auch WIRKLICH gut sein und sich nicht schon beim ersten Anschauen als Kernschrott entpuppen.

Wie gesagt - die ANZAHL dieser Qualitätsmängel find ich nervig.

Mal n Montagsteil, ok, kann immer passieren. Aber dass offenbar der Großteil der in Augenschein genommenen Zangen völlig untauglich war, ist schon echt extrem. Und zwar durch die besichtigte Markenbank durch.

Die ständigen Rückläufer müssten doch auch den Händlern gewaltig auf den Zeiger gehn... wenn ich das Board hier durchflöhe, ärgern sich ja noch deutlich mehr Leute über dieses Problem - ob im Teuer- oder Billigbereich.

Ich glaube, ein Händler, der die Zangen vorm Anbieten sorgfältig durchguckt/aussortiert, den Schrott gleich an den Lieferanten zurückschickt und dann quasi nur 100 pro sauber verarbeitete garantiert/verkauft, könnte richtig Kohle machen  Die Sortierzeit hätte er durch die Mehrverkäufe dann locker wieder wett gemacht...

Ich bin weder Handwerker noch Werkzeugexperte. Dass da aber was nicht stimmt, ist IMO auch für Laien gut zu erkennen.

Beispielsweise der scharfe Grat an der ersten Cebbra - sowas gehört an ne Stelle, an der dann ein Draht = Vorfach durchläuft, definitiv nicht hin - das ist einfach eine logische Schlussfolgerung. Der hätte das Vorfach genau an der Hülsenkante durchtrennt.

Bei der zweiten Cebbra war ich mir zuerst nicht sicher wegen der Höhe der Quetsch-Hubbel - die kam mir jedoch sehr gering vor. So wars dann auch: Das war kein Quetschen, sondern harmloses Anklemmen.

Und wieder ne Testhülse plus ein Stück Vorfach verbraten (zusammen mit den im Laden verbratenen Hülsen sinds dann schon 6 Stück - die hätte ich lieber an meinen Vorfächern gesehen. Was ne Kohleverschwendung). 

Herstellern, die ganz großartig mit Qualität werben, müsste sowas doch hochgradig peinlich sein.

Ich hab leider sowieso viel weniger Zeit zum Angeln, als ich gerne hätte - und darum definitiv keine Zeit, mich langzeitig zu ärgern bzw. ewig rumzusuchen.

Kennt jemand das Teil hier:

http://www.gerlinger.de/klemmhuelsenzange/228/dreamtackle_nws_klemmzange/59278/

Das scheint vom Werkzeughersteller NWS zu sein und ne Adernendhülsenzange mit Trapezklemmung.

Steht zwar beim großen G. "Dreamtackle" drauf, auf der Hersteller-Page von NWS selbst aber als Elektriker-Zubehör nach DIN-Standard, hab extra nachgesehen.

Falls ich mir son Teil holen sollte, schau ich mirs aber live hier vor Ort im Werkzeughandel an - hab genuch von Überraschungen per Versand.

By the way: Wie muss ich mir eine Trapezklemmung eigentlich optisch vorstellen? Wenn man googelt, spuckt die Bildersuche nur Zangen, aber keine konkreten Quetschungen aus...


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Cool, danke Dir!

Auf Deinem unteren Bild in dem Link:

Ist das links eine korrekt ausgeführte Trapezklemmung? Ich möcht halt sicher gehen, dann auch die richtige "Trapezzange" beim Werkzeugmensch zu kaufen.

Der ist evtl. nicht auf einen Angler eingerichtet bzw. hat vielleicht so gut wie nie einen vor der Nase (bin da halt Laie, kann das dann nur schlecht beschreiben) - da wärs nützlich, das korrekte "Druckbild" zu Vergleichszwecken vorab schon zu kennen.


----------



## fordfan1 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr aus Langeweile und teilweisem Interesse angefangen eigene Stahlvorfächer anzufertigen,habe mir damals diese http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/F...arksearchresults-zange-span-Profi-29414p.html

Zange zugelegt und kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber sagen,ausser man braucht "ein wenig Kraft in da Pott".

Quetscht sauber,wenn mal was gerissen ist war es niemals am Presspunkt,wo es eig. zu erwarten wäre.


----------



## Chiforce (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

zu den Besagten Elektronik-Crimpzangen hab ich folgende Empfehlungen:
(die erste benutze ich selber)

http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-61-145A/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=24734;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+61+145A

(die gleiche mit mehr Griffmaterial)
http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-68-145/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=105126;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+68+145

(HIGH END)
http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-53-04/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=24701;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+53+04

http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-53-14/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=40331;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+53+14


MfG


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Allermegafettesten Dank (auch an alle anderen Empfehler, natürlich)!

Die High-End-Versionen sind etwas out-of-budget, aber die beiden ersten bzw. günstigeren sind definitiv heiße Kandidaten!

Knipex ist ne super Werkzeugmarke - habe bereits andere Artikel von denen zum Heimwerken (u. a. nen Seitenschneider, der ist grandios - auch für Stahlvorfächer).


----------



## Chiforce (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Allermegafettesten Dank (auch an alle anderen Empfehler, natürlich)!
> 
> Die High-End-Versionen sind etwas out-of-budget, aber die beiden ersten bzw. günstigeren sind definitiv heiße Kandidaten!
> 
> Knipex ist ne super Werkzeugmarke - habe bereits andere Artikel von denen zum Heimwerken (u. a. nen Seitenschneider, der ist grandios - auch für Stahlvorfächer).



die erste habe ich selber in Benutzung 

Super Sache, aber drauf achten, daß man beim quetschen evtl. zu kurze Hülsen richtig ausrichtet, so daß die Quetschpunkte nicht genau auf's Hülsenende treffen, und bei kleinen Durchmessern nochmals die Hülse um 180° drehen, so daß sich auf beiden Seiten die Quetschpunkte in der Hülse verewigen :-D


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Alles klar, werde ich beachten! Danke Dir!

Wie breit ist die Zange in etwa? Meine Drennan-Hülsen sind genau 1 cm lang.


----------



## Chiforce (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

die Zange hat eine Backenbreite von 9,65 mm sollte also super passen


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Hervorragend! Das hört sich prima an


----------



## stroffel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ich nehme fürs Angeln nur noch Qualitätswerkzeug von renomierten Werkzeugherstellern. Bei "Angelmarken" will der jeweilige Anbieter ja immer noch eine eigene marge abgreifen und daran verdienen und von einem Werkzeughersteller, der davon lebt hochwertige Produkte für die Industrie herzustellen kann man Qualität in einer ganz anderen Dimension erwarten. Bei renomierten Herstellern wie NWS oder Knipex trägt man auch ein Stückweit zum Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen in Deutschland bei und wenn man dan noch bedenkt, dass so eine zange den Rest des Lebens hält und man damit Freude beim Arbeiten hat sind 20-30 € gut investiert. Die neue Serie von NWS hat sogar Ösen, so dass man sie vor Verlust am Gewässer sichern kann. Was will man mehr...


----------



## ZZanderss (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Grüße, also ich quetsche seit Jahren mit einer zange von Greys und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie macht was Sie soll und zwar gleichmäßig und sauber. Zwei meiner Freunde haben die gleiche Zange und mir bisher auch nix Negatives berichtet.

http://www.carp-pellets.de/Greys-Prowla-6-15cm-Crimping-Plier-Zange-fuer-Quetschhuelsen

:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Abgesehen vom eigenen Zeitaufwands-Ärger gehts mir halt in erster Linie auch um die Fische.

Ich möchte nicht erst 3 Hechte "verbraten" (= zwangsgepierct mit 10 m Schnur dran rumschwimmen lassen) und dann erst feststellen "Oh, da scheint mit dem Werkzeug aber was nicht zu stimmen".

Das muss IMO echt nicht sein, da kann man vorher schon mal genauer hingucken.

Ne "Haltegarantie" gibts natürlich nie, aber man kann wenigstens sein Möglichstes versuchen, finde ich. 

Das heißt für mich persönlich: Gescheites Werkzeug + gescheite Kleinteile + Zugtest zuhause + finaler Zugtest am Wasser (mach ich eh immer, um meine Bremseinstellung noch mal zu checken).

Die Woche gehts noch zum Werkzeugladen, dann kann hoffentlich in Ruhe gequetscht werden


----------



## stroffel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Oder halt twizzeln. Das hält bomig und kommt ohne großartiv viel zubehör aus. Mit ein bisschen Übung meiner Meinung nach besser als Klemmhülsen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ja, Twizzeln verwende ich bereits für 1x7-Stahl zum Spinnfischen, das funktioniert ausgezeichnet.

Quetschen kommt bei mir nur bei 7x7 für Köfi-Systeme zum Einsatz. 7x7 ist mir zu weich zum Twizzeln, dem traue ich nicht. 

Und superweiches 7x7 ausglühen will ich auch nicht, das seh ich genauso als potentielle Schwachstelle an. Und auf Stahlvorfach knoten steh ich schon gar nicht.

Drum eben in diesem einen Fall mit ner Quetschhülse (nur am Enddrilling, der andere wird Matze-Koch-mäßig aufgefädelt). Und das muss zuverlässig halten.


----------



## e!k (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ich muss sagen, dass auch ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Irgendwann hatte ich mir mal eine Quetschhülsenzange gekauft und die funktionierte nicht. Dann eine teurere von Greys besorgt und damit auch total auf die Nase gefallen ! Und zwar vollkommen. Damit bekommt man nichtmalt eine Macke in Quetschhülsen, weil die Lücke derart groß ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass auch ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Irgendwann hatte ich mir mal eine Quetschhülsenzange gekauft und die funktionierte nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fogman (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Zu Crimpzangen im allgemeinen: Man kann die, ich nenne sie jetzt mal "verkappten Kombizangen" nicht mit Crimpzangen vergleichen, die einen einstellbaren Ratschenmechanismus haben. Denn die erzeugen eine eindeutig reproduzierbare Quetschung mit vordefinierter Kraft. Da ist (Fehlbedienung mal ausgeschlossen) jede Quetschung so stabil wie die nächste. Diese Zangen verriegeln, und sie gehen erst wieder auf wenn man den Hebel ganz durchdrückt und die Quetschung zu 100% vollzogen ist. Auch ist durch die Ratschenübersetzung der Kraftaufwand wesentlich geringer, bei besserer Quetschung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



> waren in der überwiegenden
> Mehrzahl die Druckpunkte nicht klar definiert, sondern die
> Hülsen zumeist platt gedrückt.


Genau das meinte ich mit dem Schrottpressen-Phänomen im Laden. 

Bei 5 Druckpunkten scheint die Hülsenlänge NOCH wichtiger zu sein. Sonst hackts die Kanten platt etc. - ist ja sozusagen keine "Luft" mehr vorhanden in Form von größeren Abständen zwischen den Punkten bzw. größerem Abstand zu den Hülsenrändern.

Deswegen kanns gut sein, dass je nach Hülsenlänge ne 3-Punkt viel besser funzt und nix schrottet.

Und da heißts ständig überall "Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunbedingt iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmer 5-Punkt, sonst kann das gar nicht halten." 

Jaja, aber sicher doch.

Ich steig jetzt auf Adern-Endhülsenzange um, dann ist hoffentlich Ruh.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



> Und da heißts ständig überall "Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunbedingt iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmer 5-Punkt, sonst kann das gar nicht halten."



Ist halt typisch deutsch. Länger, höher, weiter, größer, mehr..... muss ja besser sein. Subtiler Schw....-vergleich eben.

Meine uralte 3-Punkt Jenzi macht das, was sie soll - gute Quetschungen abliefern. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man die Hülse nicht verkantet. Die schon angesprochenen Drennan-Hülsen presst sie prima, ohne die Enden platt zu drücken.


----------



## marlin2304 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

@PirschHirsch

Genau die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Cebbera Quetschhülzenzange gemacht.
Dachte auch man kauft gleich was richtiges und hat ein leben lang Ruhe.
Die Angelläden bei uns führen meist nur ein Produkt und das ist dann noch so ein billig schrott.
Ein Freund hat sich jetzt eine von Spro gekauft, die ist echt super, die werde ich mir auch ordern.


----------



## Fischotte (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Leute reichts nicht die quetschhülsen mit ner einfachen "GUTEN" Arterienklemme zu drücken?
bei mich hat dat immer ganz gute Dienste geleistet...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



			
				Fischotte;3759891[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Leute reichts nicht die quetschhülsen mit ner einfachen "GUTEN" Arterienklemme zu drücken?*[/COLOR]
> bei mich hat dat immer ganz gute Dienste geleistet...


 

Für mich kommt das auf keinen Fall in Frage.
Wenn schon die meisten dafür bestimmten Zangen Scheixxe
sind, dann werde ich auch mit einer guten Arterienklemme
keinem Fischverlust Vorschub leisten.#d#d#d


----------



## Fischotte (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

arterienklemmen sind zwar BILLIG, aber WARUM taugen die denn nicht zum quetschen von quetschhülsen?
also bei mir und nem kumpel haben sich diese BILLIGEN arterienklemmen sehr gut bewährt, noch ist kein fisch entsprungen, wenns nicht hällt, dann evtl. 2 klemmhüllsen, aber ich sehe es nicht ein unzählige euros für sone unwichtige sache auszugeben, watt hält datt hält, und arterienklemmen haltens auch!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Fischotte schrieb:


> arterienklemmen sind zwar BILLIG, aber WARUM taugen die denn nicht zum quetschen von quetschhülsen?
> also bei mir und nem kumpel haben sich diese BILLIGEN arterienklemmen sehr gut bewährt, noch ist kein fisch entsprungen, *wenns nicht hällt*, dann evtl. 2 klemmhüllsen, *aber ich sehe es nicht ein unzählige euros für sone unwichtige sache auszugeben*, watt hält datt hält, und arterienklemmen haltens auch!!!


 


Wenns nicht hält, dann ist der Fisch weg,dann schmeißt du die 2. Klemmhülse hinterher? |kopfkrat
Und was die unwichtige Sache betrifft, da möchte ich mal gerne deine Prioritäten kennen lernen.:m


----------



## Fischotte (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

ich meinte nur, falls es mit meiner arterienklemme nicht halten sollt (was aber immer gehalten hat) dann KÖNNTE ich noch zur vorsicht eine zweite klemme raufsetzen, jedoch war das bislang nie nötig gewesen, aber eine überlegung wäre es doch wert, falls die billigen arterienklemmen nix taugen WÜRDEN!!!

wie gesagt, meine pressungen durch arterienklemme haben bislang IMMER was getaugt, da benötige ICH keine teure zange ab 20 - 50(!) euro aufwärts...dat is doch quatsch!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Fischotte schrieb:


> ich meinte nur, falls es mit meiner arterienklemme nicht halten sollt (was aber immer gehalten hat) dann KÖNNTE ich noch zur vorsicht eine zweite klemme raufsetzen, jedoch war das bislang nie nötig gewesen, aber eine überlegung wäre es doch wert, falls die billigen arterienklemmen nix taugen WÜRDEN!!!
> 
> wie gesagt, meine pressungen durch arterienklemme haben bislang IMMER was getaugt, da benötige ICH keine teure zange ab *20 - 50(!) euro aufwärts...*dat is doch quatsch!


 

Jede Klemmhülsenzange, die der Arterienklemme überlegen ist, bekommst du zwischen 15-20€.
Im Bereich Big Game sieht es natürlich anders aus. Dort kann es auch locker in den 3-stelligen Bereich gehen.


----------



## Fischotte (20. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

welche brauchbare klemmhülsenzange kannst du mir denn (ausser den 10 euro zangen aus dem baumarkt) empfehlen?

und was spricht gegen eine arterienklemme als hülsenklemme?


es muss doch nicht immer teuer sein um erfolgreich hülsen zu klemmen, bzw. ordentlich fest zu drücken!?
*

und wer gibt für eine klemmhülsenzange mal just einen geldbetrag von ner dreistelligen summe aus?
aus was für einem grund?

da macht das angeln ja für mich zumindest gar keinen spass mehr...
*


----------



## Fischotte (20. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

es gibt doch wichtigere dinge wo es sich lohnt ein paar euros mehr auszugeben als wie für eine blöde zange...
aber ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren wozu eine zange aus dem 3 stelligem bereich besser ist als eine einfache zange zum quetschen von klemmhülsen!?$


----------



## Oeschi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Fischotte schrieb:


> Leute reichts nicht die quetschhülsen mit ner einfachen "GUTEN" Arterienklemme zu drücken?
> bei mich hat dat immer ganz gute Dienste geleistet...



Was meinte wohl warum die Dinger nicht einfach mit ner Rundhülse Versehen werden und dann mal schön mit ner hydraulikpresse draufgedrück???

https://www.google.de/search?q=hebeseile&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&client=safari#miuv=3

Genau, weils nicht richtig hält und auch nicht zuverlässig ist!!!


----------



## Trübi (20. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Hi,

da es keinen Grund gibt, einen weiteren Thread zu eröffnen, wird einfach dieser fortgeführt.

Da ich nun ganz offensichtlich ein vergleichbares Problem habe (zum Glück betrafen die Verluste bisher nur ein paar Gummifische und je einen Wobbler und Spinner) werde ich mir auch eine neue Zange zulegen. Und überraschenderweise stammen meine Kandidaten doch tatsächlich aus diesem Thread. 

http://www.gerlinger.de/klemmhuelsenzange/228/dreamtackle_nws_klemmzange/59278/



Chiforce schrieb:


> zu den Besagten Elektronik-Crimpzangen hab ich folgende Empfehlungen:
> (die erste benutze ich selber)
> 
> http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-61-145A/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=24734;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+61+145A
> ...



Soweit ich verstanden habe, bieten beide Klemmzangentypen eine Trapezklemmung, hingegen verwendet nur die NWS (Gerlinger-Link) zusätzlich noch Druckpunkte, korrekt?

Gibt es funktionale Argumente für den einen oder anderen Typ, oder ist das hier letztendlich reine Geschmackssache?

@PirschHirsch: Welche Zange hast Du Dir schlussendlich zugelegt?


Danke & Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Wallersen (20. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Wenn du eine wirklich hochwertige Crimpzange suchst dann schau dich mal nach Modellen mit 4-Kant Verpressung um.
Eine bessere Pressung wird man nicht erreichen können.
Die Teile haben aber auch einen stolzen Preis.

Ansonsten würde ich bei den *gewöhnlichen* Crimpzangen darauf achten, dass sie über mehrere Druckpunkte verfügen.
Eine glatte Pressung neigt eher zum Durchrutschen als eine an mehreren Punkten gepresste, was aber nicht heißen soll dass eine glatte Pressung nicht auch hält.


----------



## Trübi (20. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Hi Wallersen,

ich suche nach Crimp-Zangen, die die Hülsen reproduzierbar verlässlich "crimpen". Insbesondere die verlinkten Knipex-Zangen sind in verschiedenen Threads empfohlen worden, ob und wieviel Druckpunkte sie erzeugen, ist mir allerdings unklar.



Wallersen schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich bei den *gewöhnlichen* Crimpzangen darauf achten, dass sie über mehrere Druckpunkte verfügen.


Welches Modell verwendest du?


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Trübi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Nutzt wirklich niemand die NWS-Zange, die von Gerlinger angeboten wird?


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Chiforce (22. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Trübi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da es keinen Grund gibt, einen weiteren Thread zu eröffnen, wird einfach dieser fortgeführt.
> 
> ...




Die Knipex von Reichelt hat 5 Druckpunkte, aber man braucht natürlich auch passende Klemmhülsen dazu


----------



## Trübi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Die Knipex von Reichelt hat 5 Druckpunkte, aber man braucht natürlich auch passende Klemmhülsen dazu


Danke. "Passende" Klemmhülsen bezieht sich auf deren Länge, richtig?


Danke & grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Chiforce (23. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Trübi schrieb:


> Danke. "Passende" Klemmhülsen bezieht sich auf deren Länge, richtig?
> 
> 
> Danke & grüße,
> Trübi



Ja, beides, Länge und Durchmesser.

Länge: Falls die Hülse kürzer ist als die Zangenbreite, die Hülse so ausrichten, daß kein Quetschpunkt genau auf ein Hülsenende trifft.

Durchmesser: die Zange hat ja mehrere "Kerben" für verschiedene Durchmesser, muss man die Richtige durch probieren für den Anwendungsfall finden, am besten so, daß nicht nur die Quetschpunkte sich verewigen, sondern auch die Hülse generell das Querschnittsprofil der Zangenrille annimmt, dann kann man sicher sein, daß im Inneren maximale Auflagefläche von Vorfach zur Hülse entsteht (ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Messinghülsen (brüniert) von Jenzi gemacht).
Falls das Vorfachmaterial sehr dünn ist, drehe ich die Hülse in der Zange um 180° daß auf beiden Seiten die Quetschpunkte sind.

Man sollte auch beachten, die Zange kommt aus dem Elektrikbereich, daher nicht verzweifeln falls die eine Art Hülsen mal nicht verwendbar sein sollte, Andere probieren, aber die Zange ist qualitativ hochwertig und schlägt die "Angelzangen" meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tino34 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

ich benutze die Zange vom Shop von Ulli Beyer und Hülsen von Jenzi.

Nie Probleme und (noch) keine Fehlquetschung


----------



## Trübi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Hi Chiforce,



Chiforce schrieb:


> Ja, beides, Länge und Durchmesser.
> .....
> , aber die Zange ist qualitativ hochwertig und schlägt die "Angelzangen" meiner Meinung nach.


herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Erläuterungen.

Aufgrund Deines letzten Satzes habe ich mich nun entschlossen, ein "Experiment" durchzuführen und die Gerlinger-/NWS-Zange zu kaufen. Da ich eine der Knipex-Zangen (zunächst) nicht kaufe, ist dies natürlich im strengen Sinne kein wirkliches Experiment. Aber ich kann einen Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen "Angler"-Zange anstellen.

Ich werde berichten.


Gespannte Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Trübi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Trübi schrieb:


> Aufgrund Deines letzten Satzes habe ich mich nun entschlossen, ein "Experiment" durchzuführen und die Gerlinger-/NWS-Zange zu kaufen.i


Die Zange ist nun da. Der erste oberflächliche Eindruck ist gut. Soweit für mich beurteilbar passt die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Zange ist allerdings kleiner als ich sie mir vorstellte (die angegebenen Maße sind natürlich korrekt).

Ich habe mal schnell 3 Vorfächer "gecrimpt".

*Dünner Stahl ("Megaflex")*
Der Vorgang als solcher ist jetzt auch nicht einfacher als mit meiner bisherigen Zange. Wobei es gerade bei dünnem/weichem "Draht" vermutlich immer Gefrickel bleiben wird. Bei den ersten Versuchen war die Haltbarkeit im Trockentest (Handexpander) nicht immer auf Anhieb absolut überzeugend. Mittlerweile dünkt mir, dass ich da evtl. noch etwas zu "große" kleinste Hülsen habe. |uhoh:
Nach ein paar Versuchen scheint es aber mit zwei Hülsen in Reihe zu funktionieren (zur Sicherung noch etwas Superkleber).


*Dickerer Stahl ("Multiflex 9kg")*
Hier war bereits der erste Versuch überzeugend.

Jetzt erst mal abwarten, nach ein paar Angelausflügen weiß ich dann sicher mehr.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## master030 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ich habe die Zange von Cebbra und bin sehr zufrieden damit, ich quetsche hauptsächlich 1x7 von SPRO in 18,2 KG und Flexonit in 11,5 KG funtioniert tadelos , selten das beim testen mal was durchrutscht. 

Vorher hatte ich eine 4-Punkt Zange von Jenzi mit der ich größte Probleme hatte einen brauchbaren Crimp zu erzeugen da waren 70% ausschuss.:r 

Seitdem ich die Cebbra benutze sind es vieleicht noch 15 % Fehlcrimps , diese scharfen Grade hatte meine auch die habe ich einfach mit einer Schlüsselpfeile entfernt.:m

MfG Daniel


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



master030 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zange von Cebbra und bin sehr zufrieden damit, ich quetsche hauptsächlich 1x7 von SPRO in 18,2 KG und Flexonit in 11,5 KG funtioniert tadelos , selten das beim testen mal was durchrutscht.
> 
> *Vorher hatte ich eine 4-Punkt Zange von Jenzi mit der ich größte Probleme hatte einen brauchbaren Crimp zu erzeugen da waren 70% ausschuss.:r *
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Daniel,#h

ich arbeite bei den leichteren Sachen (Süßwasser) mit einer
alten Jenzi 3-Punkt.
Dabei ist der Aussschuss  minimal.:m


----------



## master030 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Ja Jürgen,

ich hatte im Vorfeld viel gutes über die 3-Punkt Zange von Jenzi gelesen, auf nachfrage bei meinem Händler gab es bei ihm nur die 4-Punkt dass letzte Stück nicht mehr verpackt im Schubfach vom Händler hat er mir für 8 Euronen überlassen. 

Also mit den neuem Vorfach,Hülsen,Karabiner,Ösen nach Hause und voller Vorfreude mit dem Quetschen begonnen, leider wurde die wut in mir von Crimp zu Crimp größer, also am nächsten Tag zurrück und Vorführen lassen mmhh so schlechte Ergebnisse hatte er mit der Zange noch nicht. 

Dann legte er mir eine Zange von Spro,Fox und Cebbra auf den Tisch die mit 17,95 die teuerste war und es wurde Probegecrimpt der obligatorische Test , Nagel links Nagel rechts durch beide Ösen den Vorfachs und gezogen wie die Weltmeister, die Cebbra brachte die besten Ergebnisse zum Vorschein obwohl sie da noch die oben genannten Grade hatte.|kopfkrat

Gut ich quetsche ausschliesslich stärkeres Material wie es bei dünnerem Material mit der Zange geht weiß ich nicht, das 18.2 KG 1x7 nehme ich am Bodden auf Hecht und das 11,5 KG 7x7 für Zander, jetzt denken sicher einige warum so Stark, aber wer einmal erlebt hatt wie ein Fisch den niemand gesehen hatt nach kurzem kreischen der Rolle ein Nagelneues
9 KG Markenvorfach in der mitte durchfetzt überlegt den doch schon.

MfG Daniel
  #h


----------



## Micha383 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Soo...

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein.

Vorweg, ich presse / bastle / what ever meine Stahlvorfächer nicht selbst.

ABER

Ich arbeite berufsbedingt mit Presszangen

zum einen mit dieser hier.
Klauke K 507

Diese Zange hat bis jetzt immer schön sauber das gepresst was sie sollte.

Bei dieser Zange sind die Pressbacken austauschbar und kann somit an die Anforderungen angepasst werden.

Auch kann man mit einem Backensatz (Trapez) verschiedene Durchmesser pressen.

Die Pressungen sind reproduzierbar da eine Rastmechanik bestimmt wann es fertig ist, wie schon bei der Knipex beschrieben wurde.

Bei der Trapezpressung wird auch eine feine Querrillung (Quetschung) mit eingepresst.

Das einzige Manko sind Backenhalterung im Griff, diese sollte man mit isoband nochmals fixieren da sie sonst bei kräftigern stößen / rucklern ihren platz verlassen.


Das Ganze nur als informativen Einwurf.


----------



## Trübi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Das Ganze nur als informativen Einwurf.


...und damit das Thema auf den Punkt getroffen. 


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

*#h





master030 schrieb:



			Ja Jürgen,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


master030 schrieb:


> *ich hatte im Vorfeld viel gutes über die 3-Punkt Zange von Jenzi gelesen, *
> MfG Daniel
> #h


 

Daniel,#h

ich habe das Glück, dass 2 Freunde die 3-Punkt besitzen, und ich jederzeit darauf Zugriff habe.#6#6#6
Ich selbst habe auch keine mehr bekommen können.#d


----------



## Micha383 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Trübi schrieb:


> ...und damit das Thema auf den Punkt getroffen.
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Trübi



Bei Bedraf und wenn ich daran denke kann ich die nächste woche mal das eine oder andere Bild von machen wie die Klauke eine Adernendhülse presst und grob mal die Backenbreite messen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Bei Bedraf und wenn ich daran denke kann ich die nächste woche mal das eine oder andere Bild von machen wie die Klauke eine Adernendhülse presst und grob mal die Backenbreite messen.


 


Wäre eine klasse Aktion. #6


----------



## Micha383 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

So wie versprochen ein paar Bilder zur Klauke


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Micha383 schrieb:


> So wie versprochen ein paar Bilder zur Klauke


 

Danke dir, ist schon beeindruckend.
Komm gut in den Mai. :m


----------



## Mike- (30. April 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine von Jenzi:
> http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p669_jenzi-quetschhuelsen-zange.html
> 
> Bislang nie Probleme... aber ich mach da auch keine Wissenschaft draus.




Hi,

habe mir vor paar Tagen auch die blaue Jenzi mit 5 Quetschpunkten gekauft für 12€ und bin völlig zufrieden.


Gruß


----------



## dark (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Super Sache dieser Thread, sehr informativ! Wurde heute auch mit dem Stahlvorfach-Selberbauen-Virus infiziert und hab mir gleich Klemmhülsen und Stahlvorfach geordert. Nur die Zange fehlt noch. Aber hier steht ja alles, was man wissen muss.  Danke #h


----------



## Welpi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*

Hallo,

ich habe mir dank diesem Thread nach diversem Ärger mit Zangen aus Angelläden jetzt die empfohlene Crimpzange von Knipex geholt und heute getestet.... und siehe da: Die Vorfächer halten jetzt endlich!! :k
Vielen Dank an das Forum!

LG Alex


----------



## Chiforce (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Qualität von Klemmhülsenzangen grenzwertig*



Welpi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir dank diesem Thread nach diversem Ärger mit Zangen aus Angelläden jetzt die empfohlene Crimpzange von Knipex geholt und heute getestet.... und siehe da: Die Vorfächer halten jetzt endlich!! :k
> Vielen Dank an das Forum!
> ...



Schön zu Hören  :m


----------

